# outdoor grow season?



## greenguy (Jan 28, 2011)

I am in Los Angeles and am legal..when is best time in winter season to put plants outside to flower for my medical grow? How many can I have again? 

Planning on putting them on my roof but I am worried about helicopters in the city. I'm planning on putting a layer of astroturf under the pots so they don't heat up too much and implementing some LST/Scrog to keep height down.


----------



## FUM (Jan 31, 2011)

If your legal why worry helicopters? Less the gangs are working the sky's looking.Watch out down there huh? It's gonna get way to hot up there and if I'm think right the heat dose stunt your plants. Something like 78* is what they like to grow at. If you have a flat roof try and make a frame with sheets (something like that)for shade and fans on them all to keep then cool. Swamp cooler. Good luck. Hope that helps you out some there greenguy.Green blessings.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, but does anyone know the particular dates it is best to put plants out for flower in winter??? I know it is right around know and I don't want to miss out...anyone???


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2011)

"IF".... your not concerned with frost/freeze, they will start flowering immediately if put OD now, and "possibly" produce a 'spring crop'..."IF" the continuous increase in hours don't reveg them.


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 2, 2011)

You could put them out now for sure, as long as you can keep them warm enough at night.  They will flower just fine right now, but you may need to regulate their photo period towards the end.  Just keep an eye on them, if you see any signs of reveging, start covering them.

 One more question...  Is there no where better than the roof top?  Only reason I ask, is it may be rather difficult to secure a tent to the top of your house.  And if they are heavy indica strains, this might not be so much of a problem...  But, if they are sativa dominant, You are really going to wanna look at how you can shade them.  Like literally keep the sun down for a while each day.  Might be easier to do on a deck or maybe in a yard??  Best of luck either way!!

Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:


----------



## greenguy (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm feelin like its too late, I was plannin on putting them out next Fri. The roof is the only spot and no it wouldn't be convenient to cover/shade the plants


----------

